# Has anyone ever heard of free golf ball club?



## Crazy Golfer (Jul 20, 2010)

A friend of mine sent me this link on facebook to Free golf ball club. www.freegolfballclub.com

They say they will send out 1 free sleeve of balls every month and no credit card necessary

Is any one a member of this club? or even heard about it ?


----------

